# OPI 007 Collection



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2012)

I personally cannot wait for this one. It's hitting salons/stores on Oct. 1st, and the sooner I can get my hands on On Her Majesty's Secret Service the happier I will be. Here is one of the only swatches I can find so far courtesty of nailandpolish.blogspot.com, hopefully scrangie or someone will have the entire collection up soon!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2012)

AND this one, I don't think I'll ever get over my love of big chunky glitters. "the living daylights"


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Aug 23, 2012)

I am so ecstatic about this collection! Man with the Golden Gun is going straight on my fingers!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so ecstatic about this collection! Man with the Golden Gun is going straight on my fingers!


 Yes!!! Me too!! This is one of the first OPI collections I've been excited about in a while. I just might have to be the whole thing.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 23, 2012)

I've gotten to the point where I DON'T buy full collections, but LIVING DAYLIGHTS needs to be in my arsenal.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 23, 2012)

That purple on the end is calling to me.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!!! Me too!! This is one of the first OPI collections I've been excited about in a while. I just might have to be the whole thing.


 I know right! Eeeek! I wonder what colors will be in the minis. That's usually what I get because I've never finished a whole bottle of polish. :/ I have a feeling this might be as hard to get our hands on as the black shatter was! But at least they made that permanent. I HAVE to have these polishes..


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right! Eeeek! I wonder what colors will be in the minis. That's usually what I get because I've never finished a whole bottle of polish. :/ I have a feeling this might be as hard to get our hands on as the black shatter was! But at least they made that permanent. I HAVE to have these polishes..


 I wish I could tolerate the mini bottles but the brushes are so bad I can't deal with them. I'm fortunate that my sister is a licensed cosmetologist and she can buy me OPI at cosmoprof or industry source or one of those stores. Also that she gets a major discount, lol.


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!!! Me too!! This is one of the first OPI collections I've been excited about in a while. I just might have to be the whole thing.


 Same here! Every color looks absolutely gorgeous. I totally don't need an entire collection, but I think I may have to invest in a few bottles.


----------



## chayy (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I could tolerate the mini bottles but the brushes are so bad I can't deal with them. I'm fortunate that my sister is a licensed cosmetologist and she can buy me OPI at cosmoprof or industry source or one of those stores. Also that she gets a major discount, lol.


 Cosmoprof has such a great discount on OPI. I can't wait to buy these!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 9, 2012)

I think I Have to pick up the whole collection though, seeing as I have evey single bond film and have seen them several times each...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

Did anyone pick these up? I got a mini set and the chunky glitter at Trade Secret. The cashier showed me her nails, she was rocking the living daylights glitter! Super cute and can't wait to try them out! She said it doesn't apply well, but I'm used to chunky glitters and just let each coat dry or get good and tacky. I recommended she try Deborah Lippmann for glitter, but she was shocked by the prices lol..oops!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 13, 2013)

I love the collection! I picked up all but the man with the golden gun and I already preordered the new collection. Cant wait to get those! they are all liquid sand colors! they all look gorgeous!


----------

